# Bradley Smoker



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

am looking at buying a new smoker and have been looking at the bradley smokers with the briguettes? Anyone have one of these or used one. Looking for convience and a good prduct. Thanks for any help. How fast does it go through those briquettes. Do they get expensive to use or is it pretty good. How do the briquettes get heated do they just drop on a heating element?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Because of the briquetts I chose not to buy one.....they can make it expensive.

I bought a Masterbuilt,which is just like the Bradley,but uses any wood.It makes great ribs and smoked fish.....put everything in,set the temp and timer and walk away.It will smoke for a couple hours with only 2-3 ounces of wood.


----------



## Warrior01 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a Bradley and it works awesome... Pucks work out to be like .50cents a puck, so like $2.00 to do a batch of jerky...


----------

